# Identifying Viking frame



## pubrunner (11 Nov 2009)

I have acquired an old Viking frame - I'd love to know the age (approx.) *and the model*.











The rear dropouts are spaced at 115mm. 
It is built with Reynolds 531 Butted tubing
It has a sticker *"Supplied by The Lightweight Shop Ipswich"*
Has anyone of heard of The Lightweight Shop in Ipswich - during what years was it open ?
There is a serial number on the near side rear dropout *5 84 R*
I'd be very pleased to know any information that anyone can provide.
Thank you !


----------



## peanut (11 Nov 2009)

I'd have said it was probably from the late 50's early 60's .
The rake of the forks and abscence of rear gear hanger boss is pretty indicative plus the lamp boss on the forks . 
The coloured bands on the seat tube is your best bet for dating as it is likely that this frame was a special or commemorative edition of some world champoinship race .
Clean up a bit of the band and see what colours they are and google
Nice frameset should look gorgeous restored with chrome and purple mmmmm

mmm could be a decade earlier .

Just found this potted history of Viking using Google 
 http://www.localhistory.scit.wlv.ac.uk/Museum/Transport/bicycles/Viking.htm


----------



## Norm (11 Nov 2009)

I've a Viking with a frame which looks very similar to that, even down to the lamp boss, which I bought new in 1979 when I was 15. I don't have any pix at the moment, nor many details but the frame was gold (which goes rather well with rust).

Love that page on the history of Vikings, p'nut.


----------



## peanut (11 Nov 2009)

Norm said:


> I've a Viking with a frame which looks very similar to that, even down to the lamp boss, which I bought new in 1979 when I was 15. I don't have any pix at the moment, nor many details but the frame was gold (which goes rather well with rust).
> 
> Love that page on the history of Vikings, p'nut.



it would be a useful link for our classic bike thread/sub section wouldn't it.
Lets see a piccy of your Viking then


----------



## Norm (11 Nov 2009)

peanut said:


> Lets see a piccy of your Viking then


[stands to attention and salutes smartly] Sir, Yes Sir! [/stands to attention and salutes smartly] 

I'll try to get some up later.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Nov 2009)

peanut said:


> I'd have said it was probably from the late 50's early 60's .
> The rake of the forks…



indeed. this bike is from '62 and has a similar rake angle…






possibly the paint jobs are a clue also, the style of the stripes on the seat tube.


----------



## peanut (11 Nov 2009)

Norm said:


> [stands to attention and salutes smartly] Sir, Yes Sir! [/stands to attention and salutes smartly]
> 
> I'll try to get some up later.



rite den ....................staaan by yor beds ...movit movit


----------



## peanut (11 Nov 2009)

thats lovely, wraparound seatstays and nice lugwork. Always brings tears to my eyes when i see those stems 

Must be quite quick as it has a pretty close clearance at the back.

If you want an original period centrepull brake caliper I could probably rustle one up from my bitsnbobs box.

At a guess I'd say that was a trackmaster frame



alecstilleyedye said:


> indeed. this bike is from '62 and has a similar rake angle…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Norm (11 Nov 2009)

peanut said:


> Lets see a piccy of your Viking then


Your wish...



 

 




 

 



Did I mention the rust?


----------



## peanut (11 Nov 2009)

oh my gosh  if that isn't a stuck seatpost my name isn't dry roasted 
thats very original. Love the 'patina' (rust) good to see an unmolested example still being used

I must start looking for a classic bike before they are all restored .

thanks for the pictures, we really should start a thread for classic bike pictures


----------



## Norm (12 Nov 2009)

peanut said:


> oh my gosh  if that isn't a stuck seatpost my name isn't dry roasted


Well, how should we refer to you because that post is as free as a free thing. 

The copper colouring around the top of the frame is from squirty (yeah, I know) anti-seize which I applied only last week.


----------



## peanut (12 Nov 2009)

Norm said:


> Well, how should we refer to you because that post is as free as a free thing.
> 
> The copper colouring around the top of the frame is from squirty (yeah, I know) anti-seize which I applied only last week.



glad to hear it


----------



## pubrunner (12 Nov 2009)

I've been told by a very knowledgeable guy, that my Viking could be a very early Severn Valley or more likely a Viking SS model. He is certain that it is is pre-1953.

Does anyone know anything about the Viking Master Series SS model ? (Please no sarky comments about the model name).


----------



## peanut (12 Nov 2009)

pubrunner said:


> I've been told by a very knowledgeable guy, that my Viking could be a very early Severn Valley or more likely a Viking SS model. He is certain that it is is pre-1953.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about the Viking Master Series SS model ? (Please no sarky comments about the model name).



have you *read* the Viking history that I gave you a link to ? ?????jeez 


SS is referred to in the history , It has specially cut lugs with 531 tubeset as I understood it.

if you let us have some closeup pictures of the BB and seat lug and drop outs and decal banding we might stand half a chance of identifying it


----------



## peanut (12 Nov 2009)

heres another link I found by using google.

http://classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/Viking/Viking.htm

you might be able to identify your frame from these examples


----------



## Vikeonabike (16 Nov 2009)

*I want one*

Would it suprise you to know 

*I WANT ONE!*
Obviously I could then be a vike on a vike bike!


----------



## pubrunner (18 Nov 2009)

I'm almost certain that the head badge fitted to my Viking was the same as in the attachment; but does anyone know when they were used ?








And does anyone have a spare that they could flog me ???


----------



## Vikeonabike (20 Nov 2009)

BC2VIKING head/seat. Stylised black viking head on white.55 x 34mm £4.20
http://www.hlloydcycles.com/ListFeb09html.htm

THere you go.


----------



## pubrunner (20 Nov 2009)

Vikeonabike said:


> BC2VIKING head/seat. Stylised black viking head on white.55 x 34mm £4.20
> http://www.hlloydcycles.com/ListFeb09html.htm
> 
> THere you go.



Ta for the link; but I'm not looking for a transfer, I'm looking for a metal badge.


----------



## Vikeonabike (21 Nov 2009)

I think those badges were transfers, however metal badges are available on the same site...


----------



## Dayvo (21 Nov 2009)

Hey, Vike!

I take it you've got a Rover car! 

http://images.google.co.uk/images?h...r+car+badge&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2&aq=f&oq=


----------



## Vikeonabike (23 Nov 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Hey, Vike!
> 
> I take it you've got a Rover car!
> 
> http://images.google.co.uk/images?h...r+car+badge&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2&aq=f&oq=




No But I may have to acquire the badge!

Would love to get hold of Viking Race top.
Followed by Saxon & Norman Frames to complete the set!


----------



## Cypher (14 Sep 2011)

Hi this is my first post (sorry if pictures dont work) I found your site while trying to identify my bike that ive had for 15 years. There is a Viking stamp on the handle bars but thats it, she has been resprayed & the paint is cracked so im looking for an original colour for her.

My question is " is she a Viking, if so any idea of the model"

I have taken some rough measurements Top tube 21 1/2" Seat tube 21 1/2" wheels centre/centre 40 1/2"









Any help is apricated.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (14 Sep 2011)

the wrapover seat stays and nervex lugs suggests it's actually a carlton from no later than the 1970s.


----------



## Cypher (14 Sep 2011)

Thank you for that alec, iv just googled Carlton & i think she maybe a "Carlton Corsa"

Also the picture i found in the Carlton brochure 1971 the bike is purple.

Thanks again.


----------



## Norm (14 Sep 2011)

I have a similar stamp on the bars of my Viking, but the frame shaped lugs are very different.


----------



## tyred (29 Sep 2011)

Norm said:


> Your wish...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was built in a factory about 1 mile away from where I am sitting at the moment.


I finally found one myself after much searching

Viking Superstar

Rides well, but I'm not sure about the blue bar tape!


----------



## Goldie (5 Oct 2011)

Where was the factory located tyred? I've got a Viking Superstar 12 and a catalogue which refers to "...the world's most advanced bike factory..."(!) and I've always had a geek-ish interest in finding out exactly what that looked like. I wondered whether it might have been the result of a government backed DeLorean style investment in NI's economy that the bikes ended up being built there.

Here's mine, anyway - first photo just after finishing British Heart Foundation Manchester - Blackpool night ride...











I briefly looked after this blue Superstar 10 as well


----------



## tyred (25 Oct 2011)

It was located in the Springtown Industrial Estate, Derry.

I don't actually know what the factory looked like.

Here's an old Viking Catalogue.


----------



## Goldie (3 Nov 2011)

Your Superstar looks in really good shape. There's some beautiful scenery in your Flickr photostream too!


----------

